# ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه - مريم بطرس



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2008)

ترنيمة يا نفوس حزينة ترنيمة رائعة

حمل بسرعة اوعى تتردد 

http://www.2shared.com/file/3062490/e9820b04/__online.html

مستنى رأيكم​


----------



## febe (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه روووووووووووعه*

تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوض تعبك محبة​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه روووووووووووعه*

اللة عليك ربنا يعوضك بجد انت استاذ


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه روووووووووووعه*

*بجد تحفة اوى يا كوكو تسلم ايدك ياباشا ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك
وكل سنة وانت طيب ياباشا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه روووووووووووعه*



febe قال:


> تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوض تعبك محبة​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه روووووووووووعه*



nagi-faraaoon قال:


> اللة عليك ربنا يعوضك بجد انت استاذ



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه روووووووووووعه*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *بجد تحفة اوى يا كوكو تسلم ايدك ياباشا ربنا يعوض تعب محبيتك
> وكل سنة وانت طيب ياباشا​*



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووورك ياباشا 
وانتى طيبه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## K A T Y (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه روووووووووووعه*

_*روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا كوكو*_

_*تسلم ايدك*_

_*وكل سنة وانت طيب*_

_*ربنا يباكك*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه روووووووووووعه*



K A T Y قال:


> _*روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا كوكو*_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ياكاتى على مرووووووووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع 
وانتى طيبه ياباشا ​


----------



## فريد_فايز (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه روووووووووووعه*

روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا كوكو

تسلم ايدك

وكل سنة وانت طيب

ربنا يباكك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمه يانفوس حزينه روووووووووووعه*



فريد_فايز قال:


> روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة يا كوكو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووووورك 
وانت طيب 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------

